# Need name of a high fiber dry food



## sillycat41 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello - Because of free feeding when they were kittens, I now have one large cat... 21+#. I've had him on a "diet" for about two years and he has slowly lost about 2# (he was over 23#) which is great because he has more energy. However he definitely has an eating disorder and is a constantly hungry. He gets very upset when there is no food available and takes his frustrations out on his little brother who is only 10+#. 

I have been feeding him Evo Weight Management dry food which he tolerates well since it's grain free and high in protein. I give him the weight reduction amount of 1 cup per day divided into 4 meals. (Very inconvenient, but I love my cats so I do this.) Anyway, he "inhales" the 1/4 cup of food and looks for more. He is never satisfied and would probably eat the whole bag if I left it out!!! 








I'd like to know if anyone knows of a high quality dry cat food that has a high fiber content but without grains. My theory is that the fiber would fill him up without extra calories. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm frustrated. Thanks!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The key to weight loss in cats is not feeding high fiber dry food...it's feeding low carb food. No dry food qualifies as low carb. A high quality grain free wet food (or raw) is the key to success for weight loss. 

Carbs get processed first and are turned directly into glucose, then protein and fats are digested. The problem is that cats don't do well with the sugar spike that causes...the body throws insulin at the glucose in large quantities...over working the pancreas, shutting down the digestive process too quickly. Then that glucose gets converted to fat. The protein that is digested after the carbs gets excreted in the urine, so it doesn't contribute to building good muscle. The fats get stored instead of utilized, so the skin and coat suffer and the cat puts on weight.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

sillycat41 said:


> ...Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm frustrated. Thanks!


Hi *sillycat41*!
Here's my suggestion...if you're sufficiently frustrated, you'll find your solution right here ...take a little time to digest it:smile:


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

sillycat41 said:


> Hello - Because of free feeding when they were kittens, I now have one large cat... 21+#. I've had him on a "diet" for about two years and he has slowly lost about 2# (he was over 23#) which is great because he has more energy. However he definitely has an eating disorder and is a constantly hungry. He gets very upset when there is no food available and takes his frustrations out on his little brother who is only 10+#.
> 
> I have been feeding him Evo Weight Management dry food which he tolerates well since it's grain free and high in protein. I give him the weight reduction amount of 1 cup per day divided into 4 meals. (Very inconvenient, but I love my cats so I do this.) Anyway, he "inhales" the 1/4 cup of food and looks for more. He is never satisfied and would probably eat the whole bag if I left it out!!!
> 
> ...


There are several reasons your kitty is still hungry on the kibble you're feeding him, and yet, still overweight. Your best bet, definitely, is to switch to a canned, grain-free diet (or raw).Wellness, Nature's Variety, Evo, and Natural Balance all make grain-free canned flavors.

Here are a couple of links for information on kibble products, and why they're actually an unhealthy choice for cats:Diabetes and Obesity: Preventable Epidemics​Feline Obesity: An Epidemic of Fat Cats by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM :: cat weight management, obese cat, cat weight loss​And another for transition help:http://catinfo.org/docs/Tips for Transitioning PDF 1-14-11.pdf​Best of luck to you! It's clear you really care about your little furry friends! :love2

AC


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah, as others said, the most effective path to a healthy weight in a cat is to switch off dry food and get him on something lower in carbs.

Even on grain-free dry food with wet food, my cat was overweight. Once I completely removed kibble from his diet (he's now on raw with some grain-free wet), he slimmed down to a healthy weight with out any special kind of "diet" food or portion restriction.


----------



## sillycat41 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks to all of you for the quick responses! I'll read the material suggested. I guess I'm confused because I thought EVO was a premium brand of dry food, high in protein and grain free which would be good for my cats. The EVO Wgt. Mngmt. is 50% protein, 15% fat, 3% fiber and only 13% carbohydrates. Isn't that a low carb food?? In human terms it would be. I'll read those articles and maybe that will clear things up. Thanks again!


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

sillycat41 said:


> Thanks to all of you for the quick responses! I'll read the material suggested. I guess I'm confused because I thought EVO was a premium brand of dry food, high in protein and grain free which would be good for my cats. The EVO Wgt. Mngmt. is 50% protein, 15% fat, 3% fiber and only 13% carbohydrates. Isn't that a low carb food?? In human terms it would be. I'll read those articles and maybe that will clear things up. Thanks again!


For humans, yes, for cats (and other obligate carnivores), no. It's about three times higher than what would be found in their natural diet (which is something like 3-5% carbs).

There are other issues with kibble, and even Evo in particular (its phosphorus content, for one), but you'll get all that info through catinfo.org and feline-nutrition.org.

Happy reading! :smile:

AC


----------

